
Try Prolog in a Browser - iuguy
http://ktiml.mff.cuni.cz/~bartak/prolog/testing.html
======
kanak
No.

Joking aside, this is pretty cool.

------
hvs
I tried Prolog in my college compiler class. Needless to say, even for a
language nerd like myself, I have trouble saying good things about Prolog.

